# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  700 مليون يورو أرباح أمم أوروبا

## العالي عالي

أعلن دافيد تايلور سكرتير عام الإتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم (يويفا) أن الأرباح المتوقعة من تنظيم كأس أمم أوروبا الثالثة عشرة لكرة القدم (يورو 2008) ستقارب الـ 700 مليون يورو.

جاء ذلك على هامش المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد في مدينة بازل السويسرية يوم الجمعة بحضور الفرنسي ميشال بلاتيني رئيس اليويفا والذي أعلن خلاله أن المباحثات التي أجراها يوم الخميس في بروكسل مع رئيس البرلمان الأوروبي هانز غيرت بوتيرينغ بالمشاركة مع رئيس الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) السويسري جوزيب بلاتر بشأن قانون (5+6) الذي يهدف لتقليص عدد اللاعبين الأجانب في الأندية الأوروبية، أظهرت رفض تام له من قبل الإتحاد الأوروبي بسبب مخالفته لقوانين العمل الأوروبية.

ولكنه أشار إلى أن رئيس البرلمان الأوروبي وعد بفتح باب التفاوض لهذا القانون وأن اليويفا والفيفا سيتابعا محاولاتهما لإقناع البرلمان الأوروبي بضرورة الموافقة عليه لاهميته في تطوير كرة القدم في القارة الأوروبية.

وبالعودة للحديث عن أرباح البطولة فقد أعلن دافيد تايلور سكرتير عام اليويفا خلال المؤتمر أن الدخل المادي المتوقع من تنظيم بطولة يورو 2008 يقارب الـ 1.3 مليار يورو، بزيادة حوالي 50 % عن نسخة عام 2004 في البرتغال.

وسيأتي الجزء الأكبر من هذا الدخل (60 %) عبر الحقوق التليفزيونية والإعلامية، في حين هناك قرابة الـ 21 في المائة عبر الحقوق التجارية من الرعاة الرسميين وبيع المنتجات الخاصة بالبطولة وغيرها، و12 % من الضيافة و7 % من بيع تذاكر المباريات.

كما أعلنت اليويفا أيضاً أن عملية تنظيم البطولة تكلفت قرابة الـ 600 مليون يورو بما فيها الجوائز المالية للفرق المشاركة، وبالتالي فأن الارباح المتوقعة ستصل لما يقارب الـ 700 مليون يورو.

وسيتم الاستفادة من أكثر من نصف هذه الأرباح (450 مليون يورو) لتمويل مشاريع تطوير كرة القدم في الـ 53 دولة الأعضاء في اليويفا خلال الأعوام الأربعة التالية، وهو المشروع الذي أطلقت عليه اليويفا اسم (هاتريك) والذي يهدف بشكل أساسي إلى تمويل مشاريع استثمارية خاصة بكرة القدم كبناء الملاعب ومراكز التدريب، وايضاً لمساعدة الإتحادات القارية في تطوير منتخبات الناشئين والسيدات والعمل وفقاً لقوانين اليويفا الخاصة بالتراخيص وعشوية الحكام والمدربين، بالإضافة إلى المزيد من التدريب في الشؤون الإدارية لأعضاء الإتحادات المحلية.

أما الـ 250 مليون يورو المتبقية فستستخدم لتمويل بطولات اليويفا للناشئين والشباب والسيدات حتى عام 2012، وبرامج تدريب الحكام والمدربين، بالإضافة لمصاريف إدارية أخرى.
بلاتيني لن يفتقد إنكلترا

من جهته شكر ميشال بلاتيني المنظمين على المجهود الذي تم بذله خلال الفترة الماضية مؤكداً أن الجميع مستعد لانطلاق الحدث، وأنه فخور بأن يحضر مرة أخرى مؤتمر صحفي في نهائيات أمم أوروبا هذه المرة كرئيس لليويفا، بعد أن كان أخر مؤتمر حضره في نهائيات أمم أوروبا 1992 في السويد عندما كان مدرباً للمنتخب الفرنسي الذي خسر من الدنمارك في أخر مباريات الدور الأول.

وبالرد على سؤال حول مدى تأثير غياب إنكلترا وجماهيرها عن البطولة، قال بلاتيني إن المنتخب الإنكليزي كان عليه في البداية أن يتأهل للنهائيات حتى يظهر أنه من أفضل 16 فريق في البطولة، وأنه شخصياً لن يفتقده كثيراً.

وتحدث بلاتيني عن الإحتياطات الأمنية في البطولة مؤكداً أن الدولتين المنظمتين قاماً بكل الإجراءات الوقائية لمواجهة أي أعمال شغب في البطولة، ولكنه ألمح إلى أن ذلك لا يمنع أن يقوم البعض بتعكير صفو البطولة، واصفاً إياهم بالأغبياء.

ورد على سؤال حول شعوره لمشاركته في البطولة كرئيس لليويفا مقارنة مع مشاركته كلاعب في عام 1984، قال بلاتيني إن هدفه كلاعب كان تقديم ما يملكه من مهارات وإمكانيات في ارضية الملعب من أجل إسعاد الجماهير، أما كرئيس لليويفا فأن أهدافه مختلفة فهي تشمل أشياء مثل حماية رياضة كرة القدم واللاعبين وتطوير بطولات الإتحاد بالإضافة لمحاربة الفساد في اللعبة.

كما تطرق بلاتيني للحديث عن طرد ناديي بورتو البرتغالي وسيسكا صوفيا البلغاري من دوري أبطال أوروبا قائلاً إن الفرق التي ستحاول الغش سيتم التعامل معها بقسوة ولن يكون هناك تفرقة في التعامل بين الأندية الغنية والفقيرة، مشيراً إلى أن الأندية الغارقة في الديون في إنكلترا وإيطاليا وغيرها من الدول هي التي تؤدي لزيادة الغش في كرة القدم الأوروبية.

الجدير بالذكر أن دافيد تايلور ذكر خلال المؤتمر أن قرار طرد نادي ستيوا بوخارست الروماني أيضاً من دوري أبطال أوروبا ما زال في إطار المناقشة وأن اليويفا سيعلن عن القرار النهائي في المستقبل القريب

----------


## احساس المطر

لـ 700 مليون يورو .........عقبال ما يعملوها بالاردن :Db465236ff:  

شكرا يا عالي ....... :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يا بلاش :SnipeR (63):   :SnipeR (63):   :SnipeR (63):   :SnipeR (63):

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا بلاش


ولا اشي مبلغ تافه :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> لـ 700 مليون يورو .........عقبال ما يعملوها بالاردن 
> 
> شكرا يا عالي .......



هاد من سابع المستحيلات  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------

